# Game Warden



## Catkiller (Aug 14, 2005)

Friday my family and I were at Conroe up under 1097 catfishing and the game warden was stopping everyone under the 1097 bridge asking for fishin liscense and life jackets. It was the first time for us to get stopped like that. My neighbor has been goin for atleast 7 years and has never been stopped by the game warden on Conroe. He seen them at the launch but never been stopped. Weird?


----------



## kingalingdingaling (Sep 17, 2005)

i got stopped last week on the way in from offshore, coming in from the 32's i was about 8 miles out when they stopped me!!!!!


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

*wow..*



kingalingdingaling said:


> i got stopped last week on the way in from offshore, coming in from the 32's i was about 8 miles out when they stopped me!!!!!


Sounds like there really doing there job. I think its good they are making more of presence.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

If you fish Lake Livingston you WILL be checked by the game wardens, and they are very professional and do an excllent job of patrolling the lake.


----------



## SEddleman (Aug 12, 2005)

I was boarded by the coast gaurd for a saftey inspection while in sabine pass this weekend. No problem. Real nice guys. 

SE


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

I was 4th of July weekend. Being on the water is just about a dangerous as driving this week.


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

the good thing is everyone is very nice and ready for their inspections! i look at it this way if you gwt stopped and get a ticket, you probably deserved it in the first place.


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

my buddy and i were stopped about 12 at night on conroe a week and a half ago. he checked for jackets,license, and lights. all was good and no tickets.


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

We must remember....They are just doing there job....nothing personal !!!!!


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

lake houston i always get check one weekend by the 3rd time he rolled up on me he rembered me and just gave me the wave


----------



## Catkiller (Aug 14, 2005)

panamafish said:


> lake houston i always get check one weekend by the 3rd time he rolled up on me he rembered me and just gave me the wave


me and my bro just started fishing lake houston last week. got 34 white bass and 2 catfish


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

I have seen more Game Wardens this year than in my 30 + years of fishing. I guess it's a good thing being that I also see more boaters and fishermen/fisherwomen on the water than I ever have. The checks keeps us all safe and combats illegal activity.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You guys hit the whites pretty good there, what did ya catch them on, and how where you fishing? Trolling, or jigging/casting?


----------



## Catkiller (Aug 14, 2005)

shadslinger said:


> You guys hit the whites pretty good there, what did ya catch them on, and how where you fishing? Trolling, or jigging/casting?


We were on Lake Houston. We launched at Duessen Park and fished the south end using mainly slab spoons. We caught a few on jigs. Good Luck


----------



## capthook (Aug 8, 2004)

*me 2!*

Cat,

We were under 1097 Friday night when they checked us too. Two young guys, they were nice and quick and we finished the evening (morning) with a boat load of hybrids & cats.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

future warden here!


----------

